# Looking for extra-long rope light track



## Ken_McE (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone have a source for extra long rope light tracks? 3' and 4' are everywhere, a few people have 6', but I'm after 8' (2.5 meters). It's for a display and I want a perfectly straight line with no joins or kinks.


----------

